
SF DA sues drone maker Lily for false advertising - rahimiali
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/12/sf-district-attorney-lawsuit-against-lily-may-have-prompted-refund/
======
rahimiali
"at some point, you cross over from aspirational to fraudulent, and the DA’s
suit alleges that Lily’s video is demonstrably the latter."

